# Nutrafin CO2 is adding a white slime on bubble ladder



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

White film can be a sign of bacteria. Maybe your getting yeast in the water? I'm not sure just a guess. Maybe try using check valve or bubble counter to prevent stuff from getting into the water?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

My money is on some yeast got through also. It makes a snotty mess.
Add a bottle with clean water for your yeast bottle to bubble through, capturing the filtered gas output from their for your ladder.
In the mean time, just give the ladder a rinse under the tap.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

Many thanks Guys for the advice. 
Gave a thorough cleaning to ladder and the tubing, and ordered following bubble counter to address this issue.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Having the exact same problem. But I have two bottles hooked up though a t valve. Makes it even worse. Both bottles are 1/2tsp. I have to clean it twice a week. The attachment didn't work, what bubble counter are you getting?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I just use excessively long air tubing coiled around a few times, the yeast almost never gets through.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I had the same issue, I just made a small DIY bubble counter before the ladder. All the slime collected in there.
I also went to pressurized c02 and regretted ever even bothering with DIY c02. I could never keep it consitant enough and always had algae issues due to the fluctuating c02 levels.

.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> Having the exact same problem. But I have two bottles hooked up though a t valve. Makes it even worse. Both bottles are 1/2tsp. I have to clean it twice a week. The attachment didn't work, what bubble counter are you getting?


The one I mentioned in my post above. I expect it collect the yeast residue and then only clean CO2 will enter my tank.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It is easy to do. 2 Tubes thrugh a cooldrink bottle cap (can be a small bottle), one tube goes al the way to the bottom of the bottle and the other just goes through the cap a little. Connect side that goes to bottom, to your CO2 bottles, connect other side to your ladder. Fill bottle with water, but not enough to reach the top tube. Now_ that _water will filter out most of the yeast.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

Nordic said:


> It is easy to do. 2 Tubes thrugh a cooldrink bottle cap (can be a small bottle), one tube goes al the way to the bottom of the bottle and the other just goes through the cap a little. Connect side that goes to bottom, to your CO2 bottles, connect other side to your ladder. Fill bottle with water, but not enough to reach the top tube. Now_ that _water will filter out most of the yeast.


Hi Nordic, Yup that's what I was planning to do earlier.
But then I thought; a factory manufactured bubble counter would appear better than a cold drink bottle. 
Its the same reason why I bought the Nutrafin container, although knowing that same DIY can be done using coke bottles.

Its completely subjective though :smile2:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The ladders are really useful. You may have noticed it has 3 points where you can let the CO2 in... the smaller tank the higher point you use, so the gas spends less time underwater.
I use this to my advance. As gas production reduces, I use a deeper point to make the gas spend more time underwater. You can't do that with a diy bell.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

Nordic said:


> The ladders are really useful. You may have noticed it has 3 points where you can let the CO2 in... the smaller tank the higher point you use, so the gas spends less time underwater.
> I use this to my advance. As gas production reduces, I use a deeper point to make the gas spend more time underwater. You can't do that with a diy bell.


I agree, ladder is useful.
By the way I always keep the tubing attached to the deepest point for my 10 gallon.
Its only then when my CO2 indicator turns light green.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You can add more bottles in parallel to increase gas production.
Sugar isn't all that cheap though, rather start saving for a pressurised setup.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

How is the bubble counter working out? I am getting sick of cleaning my ladder.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You must be doing something wrong. I maybe have to do that once in 6 months.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

My bubble ladder would always get this white film. I don't think it's yeast getting through really but more of a residue or bacterial growth. I found it to be harmless. CAE and sometimes snails would eat it keeping it pretty clean with the exception of the spots they couldn't reach. 

Sent from my HTC331ZLVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> How is the bubble counter working out? I am getting sick of cleaning my ladder.


Bubble counter is working fine. Has been a a week and I do not see any slime on my ladder.
But the one I bought is very small.
If you are using 2 bottles, I would recommend to get a bigger bubble counter (if available) of make your own using a soda bottle.

Bump:


Dead2fall said:


> My bubble ladder would always get this white film. I don't think it's yeast getting through really but more of a residue or bacterial growth. I found it to be harmless. CAE and sometimes snails would eat it keeping it pretty clean with the exception of the spots they couldn't reach.
> 
> Sent from my HTC331ZLVW using Tapatalk


Even if it is harmless, the problem is that it starts blocking the bubbles on the ladder. All the blocked bubbles then form one big bubble and just pop out, instead of following the ladder path.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can you elaborate as to why you feel you need a bigger bubble counter? The fluval one is 4 bucks on amazon now and I was going to pick it up. If the smaller size just means you need to clean it more often I am fine with that. Space is at a premium with my set-up so I need something small.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> Can you elaborate as to why you feel you need a bigger bubble counter? The fluval one is 4 bucks on amazon now and I was going to pick it up. If the smaller size just means you need to clean it more often I am fine with that. Space is at a premium with my set-up so I need something small.


Yes, you might have to clean it more often. If you can manage with that, Fluval bubble counter seems good.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

So I ended up getting the same bubble counter as you. How are you cleaning this thing? The lid doesn't seem to come off. I had to use a dropper to fill it.


----------



## kanishkster (Mar 13, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> So I ended up getting the same bubble counter as you. How are you cleaning this thing? The lid doesn't seem to come off. I had to use a dropper to fill it.


That original order is still in transit :frown2:. Sorry I missed mentioning it earlier.
The one I am currently using is following one (Ista brand). Its pretty small.
Had ordered it from Ebay. Working fine as of now.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

the UP one is a little bigger, but you can't take off the top. I am still getting slime so I think the water line is too high. I am going to have to clean it with a syringe. That is how the got water in the counter to begin with.


----------

